# Unser dritter Teich



## mkburg (10. Nov. 2015)

Hallo,

2015 haben wir im Sommer  nun unser Teich zum dritten mal vergrößert. Von 10 qm auf 35 qm Teichvolumen mit extra Filterkeller.
Hier ein paar Impressionen vom Teich bau. Vieles sollte selbst erklärend sein.
Textliche Details folgen. Gern könnt Ihr aber auch fragen.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3R_G2DPqUc0&feature=youtu.be_


Zu Anfang seht Ihr unseren zweiten Teich, dann den Bau des dritten Teiches an der Stelle des Zweiten. Der neue Teich ist 1,50 m tief. der Filter ist Eigenbau aus 2 IBC Containern. Filter und Teich sind aber noch nicht fertig.
Aktuell kann ich sagen, dass der neue Teich absolut klar ist.

Michael


----------



## Michael H (10. Nov. 2015)

Hallo

Sieht gut aus will ich auch haben ...

Haste noch ein Paar Bilder von deinem Filter . Besonders würde mich die Filtermatten Halterung bei Minute 2.02 im IBC interesieren .


----------



## mkburg (11. Nov. 2015)

Hallo,

nun etwas zur Technik. Verrohrt ist alles mit 110 Rohren. 1 Bodenablauf und ein Skimmer. Diese kommen über jeweils ein Schieber in den ersten IBC Container dort hängt ein 42 W Amalgan UVC Tauchstrahler.
Um 2 Rohren sind Filterbürsten angeordnet. Diese Variante der Vorfilterung isr aber erst ein Provisorium bis ins nächste Jahr.
Mit 2 Rohrverbindern geht es in den nächsten IBC Container, dort ist schwebender Helix der von unten mit reichlich Luft versorgt wird. Die Kammer ist mit einer Filtermatte abgeteilt. Die Filtermatte wird 3-seitig von Kabelkanälen gehalten die am IBC verklebt sind.
In der kleinen Kammer ist eine 20 qm/h Tauchpumpe. Im Winter wird diese durch eine kleine ausgetauscht, damit der Filter weiter läuft. Weiterhin ist dort eine Pumpe drinn die den kleinen Wasserfall versorgt der über einen Bewegungsmelder eingeschaltet wird.
Danach gibt es 2 Wege, einer geht direkt in den Teich und einer geht zum Pflanzenfilter an dem ein sachter Bachlauf sich anschließt.

Vielleicht noch was zum Teich allgemein, wie Ihre seht haben wir nach ca. 20 cm nahezu nur Lehmboden, während der Bauphase war der Grundwasserstand bei ca. 1,50 m unter Normal, dass ist für unser Grundstück schon sehr tief, daher haben wir unterm Teich eine Drainage verlegt, die im Sammelschacht im Filterkeller endet. Hier wird mit einer Tauchpumpe das Wasser abgepumpt die über ein Schwimmerschalter geregelt wird. Bei lang anhaltender Regenzeit hatten wir schon Grundwasser bei 50 cm unter Normal 0,

Michael


----------



## samorai (11. Nov. 2015)

Warum klemmt man einen Wasserfall auf ein Bewegungsmelder?
Sauerstoff ist doch immer gefragt im Teich egal welche Jahreszeit!

Ron!


----------



## mkburg (11. Nov. 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Warum klemmt man einen Wasserfall auf ein Bewegungsmelder?
> Sauerstoff ist doch immer gefragt im Teich egal welche Jahreszeit!
> 
> Ron!


Hier gibt es mehrere Gründe, Kosten, zu starke Auskühlung/Erwärmung und viel Sauerstoff kommt beim dem kleinen Wasserfall (Steinhaufen) nicht rein.
Jetzt gibt es sowieso reichlich viel Sauerstoff durch den Sprudler unterm Helix.

Michael


----------



## mkburg (12. Nov. 2015)

Hallo,
der vollständig halber wolle ich hier auch mal die Entwicklung unserer Teiche vorstellen.
Unser erster Teich von 2000 bis 2007.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0pHGPUK_0E_

Bilder zeigen was in der Zeit auch hinzugekommen ist, vom Bachlauf mit Steinhaufen und etwas später ein Filterbecken.
Zum Schluss war er doch recht zu gewuchert und es musste was passieren, somit bauten wir 2007 unseren zweiten Teich an dieser Stelle.
Unser zweiter Teich (2007 bis 2015)




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpYdtsmT6e8_

Der Teich ist 7 qm größer als der Erste, die Folie habe ich kpl. mit feinen Kies abgedeckt, was sich später als Fehler herrausstellte.
Klar war der Teich meistens, auch wenn er nur mit einer kleinen Pumpe betrieben wurde.
Der Kies hat sich immer nach unten bewegt, hochziehen brauchte auf der Dauer nichts, bis der Teich nur noch eine Tiefe von 70 cm hatte.
Somit musste irgendwann mal was passieren. --> Teich vergrößerung


----------



## mkburg (29. Nov. 2015)

@ Admin
Kannst du im Ersten Beitrag den Link zum Video anpassen.
Ich habe das Video gelöscht und ein neues hochgeladen.




_View: https://youtu.be/3R_G2DPqUc0_


----------



## Zacky (29. Nov. 2015)

so richtig!? - wenn ja, bitteschön - gern geschehen.


----------



## mkburg (5. Dez. 2015)

Der Vollständigkeitshalber, auch in dem Thema
die Teichimpressionen vom 28.11.2015




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exXbakevI0k_

Alles noch im Bau, ich hoffe der Winter kommt spät oder gar nicht, so kann ich noch schön an der Terrasse bauen.

Michael


----------



## samorai (5. Dez. 2015)

Im Skimmer keine Belüftung schaffen, ist absolut falsch. Be und Entlüftet wird nur der Skimmer nicht der Teich. Da im Skimmer das Wasser Eisfrei ist und der Belüfter keinerlei "Zugriff" auf den Teich hat, nutzt er Dir gar nichts.
 Der Belüfterstein sollte ca. 20 cm unter WASSER liegen, bei Eisgang wird sich eine "Glocke" bilden (von unten gesehen); diese Glocke kann dann ein vielfaches an Faulgasen abführen. Außerdem gibt es noch das Argument Druck und Gegendruck (Eis). Friert das Skimmerrohr von innen und von außen ein gibt es kein Grund zur Besorgnis.
In Deinem Fall kann man ein Boot heran ziehen, das von den wachsenden Eisdruck von außen her zerkwescht wird .

Ron!


----------



## mkburg (5. Dez. 2015)

@samorai 
Zu dem Thema habe ich doch ein extra Thema aufgemacht, wo du auch schon geantwortet hast.
Da antworte ich gleich dazu.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...winterfestmachung-vom-filter-und-teich.45363/


----------

